# Yeoman Bank



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Driving down the A83 to Campbeltown yesterday I noticed a ship drifting just north of the north channel. Looking on the AIS now the Yeoman Bank is at anchor off the Mull of Kintyre (not a usual achorage spot). She was on passage from Portbury Docks to Glensanda Quarry. Anybody know what is going on with her?

AlbieR


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I have heard she has a bow thrust problem so cannot berth at Glensanda until it is safely fixed.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

John
Thanks for that information, just thought it was strange because the other day she was lying east/west in the north channel which was so unusual. This site always amazes me, all the knowlegable people on it. I have just checked the AIS and she is still there so must be waiting parts/makers men. As a marine engineer myself my heart goes out to them. It was the Yeoman Bontrup that went on fire alongside at Glensanda in 2010.
Albie


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

The Yeoman Bank has at last sailed from Greenock and is now on passage to Glensanda (ETA 1600hrs), must have been one hell of a beakdown!


----------

